

NASA TV - pykello
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP4uOkuIPmM

======
ColinWright
Just idling around, I noticed that you posted this earlier, then deleted it
and reposted it here. So I dug a little deeper, and I see that you do this a
lot. Is there any particular reason why you should submit something, wait a
bit, delete it, then submit it again?

I can provide specifics if you can't remember. I'd've asked this privately,
except there are no contact details in your profile.

